# شرح كامل لتحلية المياه water Desalination



## whitebear87 (3 يناير 2014)

ممكن من المهندسين ملفات او كتب عن موضوع تحلية المياه وكيف يمكن اقامة محطات في قري سياحية باقل تكلفة


----------



## معتزنادى عبدالعزيز (26 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

